# Firmware Build v9.0 2018.48 34a883d (12/07/2018)



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks like our friend in Nevada just got new SW.

Software version 2018.48 34a883d was just detected on a Tesla Model 3 in Nevada United States.

Hopefully, it will fix the App connectivity issue on 2018.46.2 8f8dc1b.


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

What is the app connectivity issue on 46.2? I am still on 42.4 and have noticed it's difficult to impossible to wake the car from the app the past day or two.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

48 should bring the new features mentioned in the Tesla app update including viewing nearby superchargers


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Aren't we due for the new Summons feature? I'm looking forward to driving my car around the parking lot at work from the 3rd floor office window.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Aren't we due for the new Summons feature?


I think that's only applicable for those who repeatedly ignore reminders to make payments to the loan company for their Model 3 and who refuse to surrender the car to the lender.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Golden Gate said:


> What is the app connectivity issue on 46.2? I am still on 42.4 and have noticed it's difficult to impossible to wake the car from the app the past day or two.


My iPhone 6 has been pretty steady the past eight weeks or so, but since 46.2, it's back to not unlocking the car first attempt of the day, my music won't connect and stream, etc.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just downloaded 48. Nothing big. PIN number to operate. View nearby charging options in mobile app. Does mention minor bug fixes, but no detail about them.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Mike said:


> My iPhone 6 has been pretty steady the past eight weeks or so, but since 46.2, it's back to not unlocking the car first attempt of the day, my music won't connect and stream, etc.


Here is the story covering features of the release

https://electrek.co/2018/12/06/tesla-mobile-app-update-charging-feature/


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Where is all the new stuff Elon's been promising? 1. Update request feature 2. Smart Summons 3. Calling for service ranger 4. New Easter eggs & Games. I think there were more but it has been a while so I have forgotten them.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

John Griffith said:


> Where is all the new stuff Elon's been promising? 1. Update request feature 2. Smart Summons 3. Calling for service ranger 4. New Easter eggs & Games. I think there were more but it has been a while so I have forgotten them.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say, _"it'll be under your tree by the end of the month"_.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

What happens if the limb breaks from your weight plus the snow? Do we just get you under the tree?


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Isn't there supposed to be an option to prevent disabling of the GPS tracking?


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

This was pushed to my car this evening. Enabled PIN access and charging options via the app.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wow, while our Nevada friend was again first to receive this update, I'm surprised to see it rolled out to the public just hours later instead of days.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> Isn't there supposed to be an option to prevent disabling of the GPS tracking?


This is already out in a prior release v 46.2. Requires Tesla password to turn off the remote access I believe.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Just got 2018.48 tonight in Arizona. Saw the Superchargers on my phone. Tap on one and it is sent to the car. Tomorrow I'll see what that means.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I’m still stuck on 42.3. Oddly, it seems since I signed up for the early access thing they did a little while ago, I’ve gotten one update at best. I used to get them pretty promptly after they started rolling out. Maybe I should have read the fine print a little closer!


----------



## Golden Gate (May 8, 2018)

RonAz said:


> Just got 2018.48 tonight in Arizona. Saw the Superchargers on my phone. Tap on one and it is sent to the car. Tomorrow I'll see what that means.


Does it show how many stalls are available?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> Does it show how many stalls are available?


Yes. Not terribly useful right now for those of us with uncrowded superchargers. But I imagine that could be very useful in California?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

RonAz said:


> Just got 2018.48 tonight in Arizona. Saw the Superchargers on my phone. Tap on one and it is sent to the car. Tomorrow I'll see what that means.


Won't you be surprised when you wake up and discover your car is at the nearby supercharger?


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

I wonder why exactly did they need a vehicle software update to enable this feature? The directions sharing had been available in a couple of versions by now, and basically that is what it is, right? The App finds directions to a nearby Supercharger, and lets you share them with the vehicle.


----------



## RonAz (Oct 16, 2018)

Just checked, still here!. Next upgrade will probably be voice mail: "You need to plug me in now".


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

slacker775 said:


> I'm still stuck on 42.3. Oddly, it seems since I signed up for the early access thing they did a little while ago, I've gotten one update at best. I used to get them pretty promptly after they started rolling out. Maybe I should have read the fine print a little closer!


You're in Florida; I'm in Hawaii, also in the early access program, and also on 42.3. I suspect Hawaii, Guam, Puerto Rico, Florida, etc., are low on the priority list for 44 or 46, whose main new features have to do with cold weather; and 48 is still in early, limited release. But we should all get a Xmas present anyway -- perhaps 48, perhaps some as-yet-unseen 49 or 50 ;-)


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

So, I can't quite remember what version I had prior to this update, but I definitely don't recall it changing lanes on it's own with Nav on Auto running. It took me by surprise today when it did exactly that. No confirmation on my part, it put the turn signal on by itself and started to change lanes before I turned it off out of an abundance of caution.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

PTC Gator said:


> So, I can't quite remember what version I had prior to this update, but I definitely don't recall it changing lanes on it's own with Nav on Auto running. It took me by surprise today when it did exactly that. No confirmation on my part, it put the turn signal on by itself and started to change lanes before I turned it off out of an abundance of caution.


Do you see a setting to turn off auto Lane change? I thought the early build had that.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

M3OC Rules said:


> Do you see a setting to turn off auto Lane change? I thought the early build had that.


I don't see a specific setting for that. I have Autosteer Beta (on), Nav on Autopilot Beta (on) and "average" (1 step below Mad Max).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

PTC Gator said:


> So, I can't quite remember what version I had prior to this update, but I definitely don't recall it changing lanes on it's own with Nav on Auto running. It took me by surprise today when it did exactly that. No confirmation on my part, it put the turn signal on by itself and started to change lanes before I turned it off out of an abundance of caution.


This tweet would make more sense then.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1071844948553609216


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

PTC Gator said:


> So, I can't quite remember what version I had prior to this update, but I definitely don't recall it changing lanes on it's own with Nav on Auto running. It took me by surprise today when it did exactly tha.


I'm still on 42.3 and I use NOA whenever possible. Twice since the update I've had this happen...NOA suggested a lane change to follow route that was not a freeway transition, and the car initiated the change in its own. I figured that for some reason it must have thought it was executing an interchange. It was surprising but kinda cool. I can see how this should really make me nervous, but cool wins.

With that said, I'm a little concerned if they flip the switch too early on this. Has anyone tried the junction from 92W to 280S? For me it wants to change lanes into the tunnel wall every time. Hopefully it would not actually execute this maneuver. I submit a daily bug report.


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Honestly, I am growing wary of the NOA. Gets me thinking Tesla is not really as close to self-driving capability as their demo videos may have allowed us to believe. One thing that seems like a total no-brainer - slow down going into a highway exit curve! How hard can it be? How hard can it be for navigation software to generally detect upcoming tight curves and lower the speed to something safer and more comfortable? Who can trust the "self-driving" vehicle that goes into a 30 mph jug handle (!) exit at 70 mph, and doesn't bother to slow down until the driver hits the brakes? The navigation system knows the speed limit on most roads.

The NOA was basically two additional features of the EAP: (1) offers to change lanes when a faster lane seems available, and (2) navigates into appropriate junctions. If the first feature is working OK, the inability to adjust speed downward on road curves makes the second feature dangerous, as far as I am concerned. Generally, I am reluctant to allow the Auto Pilot drive in the leftmost lane because of this issue. We have quite a few narrow margin freeway sections around here, sometimes with a concrete wall just a couple of feet away. A human driver will absolutely slow down going into a tight curve on such a road. Auto Pilot seems happy to keep going as if we are in the middle lane with all sorts of room for maneuver.

And I am not even talking about detecting traffic lights, stop signs, road construction or city driving.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

One word...BETA


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

FRC said:


> One word...BETA


Totally!

But what do you think would have happened if my Model 3 jumped out of the exit jug handle and killed all the passengers? I expect there would be a major investigation, and Musk would be tweeting that it was the driver's fault for not keeping the hands on the wheel and feet on the brake or something. Slowing down into the curves has to be an absolute first rule of driving. Just as you, the human driver, are taught to brake when making a turn, the Auto Pilot must be slowing down ahead of the non-straight section of the route.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

porkupan said:


> Totally!
> 
> But what do you think would have happened if my Model 3 jumped out of the exit jug handle and killed all the passengers? I expect there would be a major investigation, and Musk would be tweeting that it was the driver's fault for not keeping the hands on the wheel and feet on the brake or something. Slowing down into the curves has to be an absolute first rule of driving. Just as you, the human driver, are taught to brake when making a turn, the Auto Pilot must be slowing down ahead of the non-straight section of the route.


Actually I was tought to accelerate (within reason) when taking a curve to increase traction.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

porkupan said:


> Honestly, I am growing wary of the NOA. Gets me thinking Tesla is not really as close to self-driving capability as their demo videos may have allowed us to believe. One thing that seems like a total no-brainer - slow down going into a highway exit curve! How hard can it be? How hard can it be for navigation software to generally detect upcoming tight curves and lower the speed to something safer and more comfortable? Who can trust the "self-driving" vehicle that goes into a 30 mph jug handle (!) exit at 70 mph, and doesn't bother to slow down until the driver hits the brakes? The navigation system knows the speed limit on most roads.
> 
> The NOA was basically two additional features of the EAP: (1) offers to change lanes when a faster lane seems available, and (2) navigates into appropriate junctions. If the first feature is working OK, the inability to adjust speed downward on road curves makes the second feature dangerous, as far as I am concerned. Generally, I am reluctant to allow the Auto Pilot drive in the leftmost lane because of this issue. We have quite a few narrow margin freeway sections around here, sometimes with a concrete wall just a couple of feet away. A human driver will absolutely slow down going into a tight curve on such a road. Auto Pilot seems happy to keep going as if we are in the middle lane with all sorts of room for maneuver.
> 
> And I am not even talking about detecting traffic lights, stop signs, road construction or city driving.


My car slows down on exit curves. Honestly by too much most times. If my understanding of the Neural Net is correct, you slowing down on the curve should eventually translate to autopilot.


----------



## PZC (Dec 10, 2018)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I'm still on 42.3 and I use NOA whenever possible. Twice since the update I've had this happen...NOA suggested a lane change to follow route that was not a freeway transition, and the car initiated the change in its own. I figured that for some reason it must have thought it was executing an interchange. It was surprising but kinda cool. I can see how this should really make me nervous, but cool wins.
> 
> With that said, I'm a little concerned if they flip the switch too early on this. Has anyone tried the junction from 92W to 280S? For me it wants to change lanes into the tunnel wall every time. Hopefully it would not actually execute this maneuver. I submit a daily bug report.


I also get the same NOA suggestion to change lanes into the tunnel wall at 92W to 280S........


----------



## Eli (Apr 11, 2018)

Today 48.2 is on a single Model 3 according to http://ev-fw.com/track-reports.php


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PTC Gator said:


> So, I can't quite remember what version I had prior to this update, but I definitely don't recall it changing lanes on it's own with Nav on Auto running. It took me by surprise today when it did exactly that. No confirmation on my part, it put the turn signal on by itself and started to change lanes before I turned it off out of an abundance of caution.


Was it doing a lane change to move to a faster lane or exiting? NOA will turn on the signal and take an off ramp all by itself. However, lane changes to allow a faster speed require confirmation.


----------



## PTC Gator (Sep 3, 2017)

It did it maybe 3 times? Once was an off ramp for certain. I don't recall it doing that on the previous firmware version. In fact I don't recall it doing it all in the past. This is the first update I've had in quite awhile. I'm pretty sure it did it again on the drive, but it was a theoretical change between highways (SB on I285 at I20-I285 junction in west ATL).


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I have noticed they appear to have stopped sending out 48. I received an update today but it was to 46.2 and not to 48.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PTC Gator said:


> It did it maybe 3 times? Once was an off ramp for certain. I don't recall it doing that on the previous firmware version. In fact I don't recall it doing it all in the past. This is the first update I've had in quite awhile. I'm pretty sure it did it again on the drive, but it was a theoretical change between highways (SB on I285 at I20-I285 junction in west ATL).


That makes sense. NOA will signal and change lanes to follow a route. It will REQUEST confirmation to change lanes to get out from behind a slow car.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Over the weekend I updated from 42.4 to 48. I'm driving a Stealth P3D with a sept. 18 delivery. I just noticed a couple of subtle changes to regen this morning. The temp this morning was about 33F when I set out. Before this update that temp would cause limited regen(the solid line would be dashed from about the D(drive) leftward. This morning the line was completely solid. However, my regen(even after a significant warm-up drive) was much weaker than normal. Almost like it was set to low regen(which it wasn't, I checked). Then green line goes all the way to the left, like it used to, but the level of regen is significantly reduced. Nothing in 48. release notes about this. Perhaps this is one of those things that will resolve itself over time. I'll do a reboot next time I set out, but I just wondered if anyone knows anything I haven't heard about.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

I just installed the update (46.2) but I still don't see any nearby charging stations in the app (3.7.0). Am I missing something?


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Yep, you’re missing the 48 update.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

Flashgj said:


> Yep, you're missing the 48 update.


 I got my .2s confused


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eek. Not looking forward to this update then.


FRC said:


> Over the weekend I updated from 42.4 to 48. I'm driving a Stealth P3D with a sept. 18 delivery. I just noticed a couple of subtle changes to regen this morning. The temp this morning was about 33F when I set out. Before this update that temp would cause limited regen(the solid line would be dashed from about the D(drive) leftward. This morning the line was completely solid. However, my regen(even after a significant warm-up drive) was much weaker than normal. Almost like it was set to low regen(which it wasn't, I checked). Then green line goes all the way to the left, like it used to, but the level of regen is significantly reduced. Nothing in 48. release notes about this. Perhaps this is one of those things that will resolve itself over time. I'll do a reboot next time I set out, but I just wondered if anyone knows anything I haven't heard about.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe Tesla wants to make it appear that you have more regen than you actually do. Kind of like a smoke and mirrors kind of thing.

“Instead of making the line dotted to have an actual representation of regen, we’ll just make it solid and put lots of green on it so the customer thinks there’s a lot of regen available.”

It’s the placebo effect.


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

FRC said:


> Over the weekend I updated from 42.4 to 48. I'm driving a Stealth P3D with a sept. 18 delivery. I just noticed a couple of subtle changes to regen this morning. The temp this morning was about 33F when I set out. Before this update that temp would cause limited regen(the solid line would be dashed from about the D(drive) leftward. This morning the line was completely solid. However, my regen(even after a significant warm-up drive) was much weaker than normal. Almost like it was set to low regen(which it wasn't, I checked). Then green line goes all the way to the left, like it used to, but the level of regen is significantly reduced. Nothing in 48. release notes about this. Perhaps this is one of those things that will resolve itself over time. I'll do a reboot next time I set out, but I just wondered if anyone knows anything I haven't heard about.


this is basically exactly how the RWD 3 acts when you change to winter tires. sadly for me and others it has been like this with no change for quite some time now.


----------



## foo (Nov 21, 2018)

porkupan said:


> Honestly, I am growing wary of the NOA. Gets me thinking Tesla is not really as close to self-driving capability as their demo videos may have allowed us to believe. One thing that seems like a total no-brainer - slow down going into a highway exit curve! How hard can it be? How hard can it be for navigation software to generally detect upcoming tight curves and lower the speed to something safer and more comfortable? Who can trust the "self-driving" vehicle that goes into a 30 mph jug handle (!) exit at 70 mph, and doesn't bother to slow down until the driver hits the brakes? The navigation system knows the speed limit on most roads.
> 
> The NOA was basically two additional features of the EAP: (1) offers to change lanes when a faster lane seems available, and (2) navigates into appropriate junctions. If the first feature is working OK, the inability to adjust speed downward on road curves makes the second feature dangerous, as far as I am concerned. Generally, I am reluctant to allow the Auto Pilot drive in the leftmost lane because of this issue. We have quite a few narrow margin freeway sections around here, sometimes with a concrete wall just a couple of feet away. A human driver will absolutely slow down going into a tight curve on such a road. Auto Pilot seems happy to keep going as if we are in the middle lane with all sorts of room for maneuver.
> 
> And I am not even talking about detecting traffic lights, stop signs, road construction or city driving.


That must be an anomaly... I've noticed that the car will slow down to handle upcoming curves even on cruise control (autopilot off)... I actually find it really annoying... Sometimes I wish I could select "legacy cruise control"... i.e. if I set a speed, I expect you to maintain it!! lol


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

foo said:


> That must be an anomaly... I've noticed that the car will slow down to handle upcoming curves even on cruise control (autopilot off)... I actually find it really annoying... Sometimes I wish I could select "legacy cruise control"... i.e. if I set a speed, I expect you to maintain it!! lol


Legacy cruise should be an option. You wouldn't have to worry about false braking or if the radar is working either. Only problem is if you forget which one you're using and expect the car to not crash into the car in front of you but you're on legacy cruise.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

foo said:


> That must be an anomaly... I've noticed that the car will slow down to handle upcoming curves even on cruise control (autopilot off)... I actually find it really annoying... Sometimes I wish I could select "legacy cruise control"... i.e. if I set a speed, I expect you to maintain it!! lol


I agree. If anything, it slows the car down dangerously slow (dangerous due to the fact you risk being rear-ended).


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

slacker775 said:


> I'm still stuck on 42.3. Oddly, it seems since I signed up for the early access thing they did a little while ago, I've gotten one update at best. I used to get them pretty promptly after they started rolling out. Maybe I should have read the fine print a little closer!


You can always opt out of the program. Or send a feedback email? Maybe they will push an update to your vehicle...


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

tipton said:


> this is basically exactly how the RWD 3 acts when you change to winter tires. sadly for me and others it has been like this with no change for quite some time now.


I can't see how winter tires would affect regen. How would the car know? I do not believe there is a summer/winter tire detector sending information back to the car. I have mounted winter tires on my OEM rims and when I leave my home regen is limited but after driving for a while it gradually increases. To me, limited regen is most likely related to the battery temperature or possibly the road surface being slightly more slippery.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> I can't see how winter tires would affect regen. How would the car know?


Our best guess is that the car is misinterpreting a snow tire's softer rubber squirming around as slippage, and reducing regen to compensate.

Performance winter tires don't seem to suffer from this problem, at least not as much. It's mostly the more extreme snow tires. And some have reported regen coming back as the weather gets colder and the rubber stiffens up a little.

There's a ridiculously huge thread to discuss that issue:
Who has lost regen with winter tires?


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

porkupan said:


> Honestly, I am growing wary of the NOA. Gets me thinking Tesla is not really as close to self-driving capability as their demo videos may have allowed us to believe. One thing that seems like a total no-brainer - slow down going into a highway exit curve! How hard can it be? How hard can it be for navigation software to generally detect upcoming tight curves and lower the speed to something safer and more comfortable? Who can trust the "self-driving" vehicle that goes into a 30 mph jug handle (!) exit at 70 mph, and doesn't bother to slow down until the driver hits the brakes? The navigation system knows the speed limit on most roads.
> 
> The NOA was basically two additional features of the EAP: (1) offers to change lanes when a faster lane seems available, and (2) navigates into appropriate junctions. If the first feature is working OK, the inability to adjust speed downward on road curves makes the second feature dangerous, as far as I am concerned. Generally, I am reluctant to allow the Auto Pilot drive in the leftmost lane because of this issue. We have quite a few narrow margin freeway sections around here, sometimes with a concrete wall just a couple of feet away. A human driver will absolutely slow down going into a tight curve on such a road. Auto Pilot seems happy to keep going as if we are in the middle lane with all sorts of room for maneuver.
> 
> And I am not even talking about detecting traffic lights, stop signs, road construction or city driving.


Not to make this about NoA completely, but I agree. Driving on a busy highway with NOA is nerve-racking. Its nice for mostly empty roads with long mild bends. Very bendy/busy highway roads will pucker you right up!


----------



## tipton (May 21, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> I can't see how winter tires would affect regen. How would the car know? I do not believe there is a summer/winter tire detector sending information back to the car. I have mounted winter tires on my OEM rims and when I leave my home regen is limited but after driving for a while it gradually increases. To me, limited regen is most likely related to the battery temperature or possibly the road surface being slightly more slippery.


neither can I, but I can tell you that it really really sucks not having regen once you are used to it.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Just received 2018.48 at 3:22 PM Dec 13, 2018. PIN to drive. Mobile App will route you to supercharger of your choice. On Nov. 28 I sent email to Tesla asking when PIN to drive would be available for the Model 3. Response on Dec. 9 was, "We do not have any information when PIN to drive will be available for Model 3". I'm SURE it was my request that made it happen!!!! LOLOLOLOLOLO The Mobile App also shows how many stalls are available.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Golden Gate said:


> Does it show how many stalls are available?





Golden Gate said:


> Does it show how many stalls are available?


Yes it does!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I suppose that I'm one of the few driving 48.0 Couple of things I haven't seen before today, One good, one iffy.

The good... driving on NOA today and as I entered a construction zone, I received the warning "construction detected, navigation on autopilot limited". Never seen it before, but like it.

The iffy,,,twice today I received what I'll call the OMG warning where an vehicle on the screen illuminates in red and an alarm blares. Certainly a good warning, it certainly gets your attention, but in both cases the offending vehicle was nowhere near being dangerous to me. Good to err on the safe side, but this was TOO safe.

Never seen these behaviors before, Have you? What version are you running?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

FRC said:


> I suppose that I'm one of the few driving 48.0 Couple of things I haven't seen before today, One good, one iffy.
> 
> The good... driving on NOA today and as I entered a construction zone, I received the warning "construction detected, navigation on autopilot limited". Never seen it before, but like it.
> 
> ...


The construction warning is in at least 46.2.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> The iffy,,,twice today I received what I'll call the OMG warning where an vehicle on the screen illuminates in red and an alarm blares. Certainly a good warning, it certainly gets your attention, but in both cases the offending vehicle was nowhere near being dangerous to me. Good to err on the safe side, but this was TOO safe.
> 
> Never seen these behaviors before, Have you? What version are you running?


I've seen this before and agree, it's a little "too" safe for my liking.

It does wake you up thought.

I'm on 46.2.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

48.121 installed this morn.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

FrancoisP said:


> Actually I was tought to accelerate (within reason) when taking a curve to increase traction.


I was taught to decelerate going _into_ a curve and accelerate _out_ of the curve.



SR22pilot said:


> That makes sense. NOA will signal and change lanes to follow a route. It will REQUEST confirmation to change lanes to get out from behind a slow car.


Hmm. My experience has been that NoA (as of 2018.46.2) will _request_ confirmation before making any lane changes but will take exits on its own to follow a route. Are you experiencing something different now?


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

Kizzy said:


> I was taught to decelerate going _into_ a curve and accelerate _out_ of the curve.
> 
> Hmm. My experience has been that NoA (as of 2018.46.2) will _request_ confirmation before making any lane changes but will take exits on its own to follow a route. Are you experiencing something different now?


I think we are saying the same thing.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

PZC said:


> I also get the same NOA suggestion to change lanes into the tunnel wall at 92W to 280S........


This is fixed now! Actually for a few weeks, along with another one in Oakland that was similar. I don't think it came with a software update, must have been a map updated behind the scenes.


----------

